# cant get kitchen sink to drain



## fulltimer (May 28, 2002)

i have 2 sinks in my fifth wheel and cant get them to drain at all. i have took them apart at the part that connects bothh sink and the u shaped pipe but that area is clear. is there any way to unclog. i cant use my water in the kitchen sink at all. what a bummer. all the other areas in my camper drauns fine. i am desperate please e- mail me or post here. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tntrvlr43 (Aug 8, 2002)

cant get kitchen sink to drain

Dont overlook the obvious.  Does the kitchen sink have a separate holding tank, my 5er does, and is the vent going to the roof plugged up.  Mine was plugged off from the factory when I got it and thought was never going to drain properly.

John & Betty
00 Alumascape 5er 34'
99 Ford F350 7.3 pwrstrk


----------



## wittmeba (Aug 10, 2002)

cant get kitchen sink to drain

tntrvlr43 is right on.  This happened to us.  We have a rear kitchen and with the slide out, our rear gray tank pull rod is not easily visible.

I went thru the same thing - took the sink apart then #2 son discovered the pull rod for the rear sink - problem solved.

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier
MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, Auto w/SOF, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

cant get kitchen sink to drain

DITTO ON T AND W


----------

